# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Efthymiadis Lines (Κ. Ευθυμιάδης)

## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends,

I thought it would be worthwhile opening a new thread for this well known and interesting Greek company, even though some of its vessels have their own threads under Historic cruise ships. It is certainly one of my favourite Greek companies.

This was a major ferry and later cruise operator of the 60's and 70's and apart from having a very interesting fleet of former French liners which mainly operated as ferries, they also pioneered the large tanker converted ferries and later the mass market cruising boom out of the UK when they chartered three of their ships to Clarksons for several years. It was a pity that a combination of the fuel crisis of the early 70's and the disastrous accident of the ill fated Heleanna put an abrupt end to their operatons.

Indeed they had similarities with their earlier Typaldos rivals in that they grew very quickly and became one of the largest Greek ferry and cruise operators of that time and unfortunately came to a sudden and sad end.

I will start by posting some of their earlier brochures from 1967/68 and 1970 which are mainly of their ferry services and will later post some of their cruising brochures.

Their conversions of Melina, Delos and Delphi were an exemplary transition of passenger/cargo to cruise ship conversion which would later be imitated by other Greek companies.
Hope you enjoy this fascinating and handsome fleet of vessels.
Henry. scan0056.jpg

scan0057.jpg

scan0058.jpg

scan0059.jpg

scan0060.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

One aditional scan of their ferry schedules for 1970.
scan0061.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Thanks a lot Henry, I have never seen before an Efthymiades' brochure.

I also did knew that Aeolis used to call at Dikeli in Asia Minor! Anyone knows how long did this lasted?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are two postcards of Melina and Delos plus a brochure of the cruises undertaken by Melina during 1973 when she was not chartered to Clarksons (only Delphi and Delos remained with them)

Best regards
Henry.
scan0068.jpg

scan0069.jpg

scan0064.jpg

scan0065.jpg

----------


## Στέφανος

thanks a lot Henry!!!!!!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

I attach the Clarksons brochures as promised. For a budget company they produced very good brochures and were the leaders in starting the mass market fly cruises to the Greek Islands in conjunction with Efthymiadis.
They used to charge an incredibly cheap price for a 7 day cruise in the Med including flghts from the UK and transfers. Pity that their company went bust due to very quick growth and high costs made worse by the fuel crisis of the early 70's (they also owned an airline Court Line which also disappeared).

Other big UK tour operators like Thomson and Cosmos would copy them and operate similar programmes (chartering the Ithaca and Calypso from Ulysses Line and Hellenic Mediterranean Lines Apollonia, Cynthia and Isthmia respectively).

Henry.
scan0062.jpg

scan0063.jpg

scan0066.jpg

scan0067.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

In the first brochure -of 1971- the artist's impression of Melina is really smart. 
So from what I understand, in 1971-72 all three (MELINA, DELOS and DELPHI) worked for Clarksons.
In 1973 DELOS and DELPHI continued will MELINA cruised for Efthy Cruises.
In 1974 the same occured? I guess that was the last season for Clarksons?

Henry, you mentioned chartering of ISTHMIA and CYNTHIA by other operators. Do you have any details or brochures? I really fancy the likes of those two old ships.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aris,

Thanks for reply. Yes as you say 1974 was their last season as the company and its airline went bankrupt leaving many hundreds of clients stranded abroad.........

The HML ships were regularly chartered by Cosmos (which continues to operate Greek Island cruise packages to this day!) and they had a particularly good programme in 1971 when they offered an extensive range of Med cruises with the major Greek operators. They used:

Chandris Lines: Queen Frederica
Potamianos/Ionian: Achilleus
HML: Apollonia, Cynthia and Isthmia
Flotta Lauro's Roma

This is a fantastic brochure (and one of my best pieces) which I had originally obtained and which later was destroyed and I lost, but years afterwards I was able to buy a copy from a collector in the UK in very good condition.

I will scan it for you later today or this evening as its very big and it will take me some time. The photos are also quite large so will have to resize them.

Cheers Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[quote=Ellinis;179193]In the first brochure -of 1971- the artist's impression of Melina is really smart. 

Aris, Sorry I forgot to mention in my reply that the 1971 brochure cover denotes an artist's impression of the Delphi conversion (not the Melina) and yes I agree it is very smart. Unfortunately the real vessel turned out very different!
However I still think its a very good looking ship and again one of my favourite Greek cruise ships of the 70's and 80's with an incredible pedigree and history.

Henry.

----------


## Haddock

Handsome vessels! Thanks Henry. The Clarksons brochures were indeed ahead of their time. Impressive artwork and style. I am new to the Efthymiadis Lines, but from your scanned brochures, it seems that all the company's vessels had extensive and expensive refits. So, how many tankers did the company converted to cruise ferries?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Handsome vessels! Thanks Henry. The Clarksons brochures were indeed ahead of their time. Impressive artwork and style. I am new to the Efthymiadis Lines, but from your scanned brochures, it seems that all the company's vessels had extensive and expensive refits. So, how many tankers did the company converted to cruise ferries?


Niko, I think it was a total of four Minos, Sophia, Phaistos and Heleanna (which is the one that sank amd marked the end of the company). In fact there is a thread in Historic cruise ships that I have seen today on Sophia.]
Best regards, Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

To cruise ferries none. Four tankers (Sophia, Minos, Phaistos and Heleanna) were converted to ferries, and two more (Efthycosta I & II) to truck carriers.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aris, have just seen these two photos of Eastern Princess under Efthymiadis Lines colours in Shipspotting. The photo info reads that she is leaving Fremantle, Western Australia in 1975?? Do you know what she was doing there as I was unaware that she had travelled so far under Efthyimiadis. Thanks Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

She was chartered to SAS Co. in 1974-75 for fly-sail runs from Singapore to Fremantle. 
Patris had also done the same route for a while until 1974.

----------


## gtogias

> Για τη φωτο αδυνατω να σχολιασω!Θελω να ρωτησω κατι.Οταν ο Κωσταντινος Ευθυμιαδης μετασκευαζε γκαζαδικα σε ro\ro υπηρχε αυτος ο τυπος ή ηταν και αυτο ανακαλυψη δικη του?


Τα πλοία τύπου Ro/Ro υπήρχαν ήδη στο μεγάλο κανάλι. Αυτό που κατάφερε ο Κωνταντίνος Ευθυμιάδης ήταν να οραματιστεί τη χρήση τους στα ελληνικά νερά και βέβαια να καταφέρει να χρησιμοποιήσει πλοία άσχετα για αυτή τη δουλειά, μετά από τι απαραίτητες και πρωτόγνωρες για την εποχή τους μετασκευές.

Αλήθεια τι απέγινε τελικά ο Κωνταντίνος Ευθυμιάδης?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Τα πλοία τύπου Ro/Ro υπήρχαν ήδη στο μεγάλο κανάλι. Αυτό που κατάφερε ο Κωνταντίνος Ευθυμιάδης ήταν να οραματιστεί τη χρήση τους στα ελληνικά νερά και βέβαια να καταφέρει να χρησιμοποιήσει πλοία άσχετα για αυτή τη δουλειά, μετά από τι απαραίτητες και πρωτόγνωρες για την εποχή τους μετασκευές.
> 
> Αλήθεια τι απέγινε τελικά ο Κωνταντίνος Ευθυμιάδης?


Kατσε, τι ειχαν στη Μαγχη το 1970-1971? Τωρα που το λες, μου ερχονται στο μυαλο τα Suffolk Ferry (1947), Norfolk Ferry (1951), Essex Ferry (1957), Cambridge Ferry (1963), που λογικα, κουβαλουσαν τραινα και οχηματα, μια που oι ΒR ειχαν σχεδον αμιγως επιβατικα πλοια.

----------


## gtogias

> Kατσε, τι ειχαν στη Μαγχη το 1970-1971? Τωρα που το λες, μου ερχονται στο μυαλο τα Suffolk Ferry (1947), Norfolk Ferry (1951), Essex Ferry (1957), Cambridge Ferry (1963), που λογικα, κουβαλουσαν τραινα και οχηματα, μια που oι ΒR ειχαν σχεδον αμιγως επιβατικα πλοια.


Έχοντας (οι Βρετανοί) την εμπειρία του Β Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, με το πέρας αυτού ξεκίνησαν είτε να χρησιμοποιούν παροπλισμένα LST είτε να φτιάχνουν τέτοια πλοία.

Από τα πρώτα ήταν τα:

Empire Celtic
Empire Cedric
Empire Baltic
Empire Cymric

Τα παραπάνω τα έμαθα μόλις πρόσφατα, σε ένα αφιέρωμα στο ξεκίνημα των Ro/Ro που παρουσιάστηκε στο Ships Monthly τεύχος Μαϊου 2009.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Τα πλοία τύπου Ro/Ro υπήρχαν ήδη στο μεγάλο κανάλι. Αυτό που κατάφερε ο Κωνταντίνος Ευθυμιάδης ήταν να οραματιστεί τη χρήση τους στα ελληνικά νερά και βέβαια να καταφέρει να χρησιμοποιήσει πλοία άσχετα για αυτή τη δουλειά, μετά από τι απαραίτητες και πρωτόγνωρες για την εποχή τους μετασκευές.
> 
> Αλήθεια τι απέγινε τελικά ο Κωνταντίνος Ευθυμιάδης?



Eφυγε απο αυτον τον κοσμο στις 4 σεπτεμβριου του 1996 σε ηλικια 76 ετων.Αφηνοντας πισω του τις μεγαλες του πρωτοπριακες ιδεες και αυτους που τον κυνηγησαν να ζουν με το βαρος στην συνειδηση τους.Ηταν κατι σαν το Περικλη Παναγοπουλο της εποχης με πιο δυσκολα ομως μεσα και μεγαλες εξωτερικες  αντιστασεις στα οραματα του

----------


## gtogias

> Eφυγε απο αυτον τον κοσμο στις 4 σεπτεμβριου του 1996 σε ηλικια 76 ετων.Αφηνοντας πισω του τις μεγαλες του πρωτοπριακες ιδεες και αυτους που τον κυνηγησαν να ζουν με το βαρος στην συνειδηση τους.Ηταν κατι σαν το Περικλη Παναγοπουλο της εποχης με πιο δυσκολα ομως μεσα και μεγαλες εξωτερικες αντιστασεις στα οραματα του


Εκτός από τη φωτιά στο Ελεάννα το 1971 τι άλλο ήταν αυτό που τον οδήγησε να φύγει μετά το τέλος της χούντας. Δεν υπαινίσσομαι κάτι, απλώς γνωρίζουμε ότι οι τους Τυπάλδους τους τσάκισε όχι μόνο το ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον αλλά και το κυνηγητό από τις κρατικά ελεγχόμενες τράπεζες σε εποχές πολιτικά δύσκολες.
Αντίστοιχα προβλήματα αντιμετώπισε και ο Καραγιώργης (με βάση ένα δημοσίευμα στον Εφοπλιστή) πάλι με τις τράπεζες αν και πιο πολύ με τις ξένες.
Σχεδόν όλοι οι εφοπλιστές που ασχολήθηκαν στην ακτοπλοϊα έχουν να λένε για τη διαπλοκή που υπάρχει/υπήρχε.

Μη ξεχνάμε ότι οι Μινωϊκές ξεκίνησαν με πλοία του Ευθυμιάδη καθώς και στελέχη αυτού, πχ Σφηνιάς.

Sorry για το off topic, μήπως θα έπρεπε να ανοιχτεί ξεχωριστό θέμα για την εταιρεία του Κώστα Ευθυμιάδη? Η συμβολή του στην εξέλιξη της Ελληνική ακτοπλοϊας ήταν παραπάνω από σημαντική.

----------


## Στέφανος

> Τα πλοία τύπου Ro/Ro υπήρχαν ήδη στο μεγάλο κανάλι. Αυτό που κατάφερε ο Κωνταντίνος Ευθυμιάδης ήταν να οραματιστεί τη χρήση τους στα ελληνικά νερά και βέβαια να καταφέρει να χρησιμοποιήσει πλοία άσχετα για αυτή τη δουλειά, μετά από τι απαραίτητες και πρωτόγνωρες για την εποχή τους μετασκευές.
> 
> Αλήθεια τι απέγινε τελικά ο Κωνταντίνος Ευθυμιάδης?



Από κάποια αξιόπιστη πηγή γνωρίζω πώς σκέφτηκε την μετασκευή δεξαμενόπλοιων και την χρήση τους σαν οχηματαγωγά όταν είδε την κάτοψη ενός δεξαμενόπλοιου, πετώντας από πάνω του.

Επίσης γνωρίζω πώς μετά τις περιπέτειες και την φυλάκισή του είχε διάφορα προβλήματα [πέρα από τα οικονομικά]. Πέθανε  στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '90 άρχες 2000 [αυτό πρέπει να το διασταυρώσω].


μυθιστορηματική ζωή, από τα εφηβικά του χρόνια ......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν χρειαζεται να ψαξεις παρα μονο 3 post πιο πανω που απαντω σε αυτο που ζητας

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Εκτός από τη φωτιά στο Ελεάννα το 1971 τι άλλο ήταν αυτό που τον οδήγησε να φύγει μετά το τέλος της χούντας. Δεν υπαινίσσομαι κάτι, απλώς γνωρίζουμε ότι οι τους Τυπάλδους τους τσάκισε όχι μόνο το ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον αλλά και το κυνηγητό από τις κρατικά ελεγχόμενες τράπεζες σε εποχές πολιτικά δύσκολες.
> Αντίστοιχα προβλήματα αντιμετώπισε και ο Καραγιώργης (με βάση ένα δημοσίευμα στον Εφοπλιστή) πάλι με τις τράπεζες αν και πιο πολύ με τις ξένες.
> Σχεδόν όλοι οι εφοπλιστές που ασχολήθηκαν στην ακτοπλοϊα έχουν να λένε για τη διαπλοκή που υπάρχει/υπήρχε.
> 
> Μη ξεχνάμε ότι οι Μινωϊκές ξεκίνησαν με πλοία του Ευθυμιάδη καθώς και στελέχη αυτού, πχ Σφηνιάς.
> 
> Sorry για το off topic, μήπως θα έπρεπε να ανοιχτεί ξεχωριστό θέμα για την εταιρεία του Κώστα Ευθυμιάδη? Η συμβολή του στην εξέλιξη της Ελληνική ακτοπλοϊας ήταν παραπάνω από σημαντική.


Το βασικο ηταν η φωτια στην Ελεαννα. Η φωτια στο Κνωσσος, επηρεασε καθολου το κλιμα?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Η φωτια στο Ελεαννα ηταν η βασικη αιτια, αλλα και η φωτια στα Κνωσσος και Αγκωνα, και το μπαταρισμα του Σοφια ηρθαν και αποτελειωσαν τον ανθρωπο που ταραξε με τις πρωτοπορες ιδεες του τα νερα τοσο του Αιγαιου οσο και της Αδριατικης, παντα ομως πιστευε οπως ελεγε ο ιδιος οτι η φωτια στο Ελεαννα ηταν προιον δολιοφθορας με σκοπο να πληξη τοσο τον ιδιο οσο και την ναυτιλιακη του εταιρεια .

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Η φωτια στο Ελεαννα ηταν η βασικη αιτια, αλλα και η φωτια στα Κνωσσος και Αγκωνα, και το μπαταρισμα του Σοφια ηρθαν και αποτελειωσαν τον ανθρωπο που ταραξε με τις πρωτοπορες ιδεες του τα νερα τοσο του Αιγαιου οσο και της Αδριατικης, παντα ομως πιστευε οπως ελεγε ο ιδιος οτι η φωτια στο Ελεαννα ηταν προιον δολιοφθορας με σκοπο να πληξη τοσο τον ιδιο οσο και την ναυτιλιακη του εταιρεια .


Aγκωνα??? Τι επαθε το Αγκωνα??? Το Σοφια δεν μπαταρισε αργοτερα?? Και μετα διαλυθηκε στο Κερατσινι...

----------


## gtogias

> Η φωτια στο Ελεαννα ηταν η βασικη αιτια, αλλα και η φωτια στα Κνωσσος και Αγκωνα, και το μπαταρισμα του Σοφια ηρθαν και αποτελειωσαν τον ανθρωπο που ταραξε με τις πρωτοπορες ιδεες του τα νερα τοσο του Αιγαιου οσο και της Αδριατικης, παντα ομως πιστευε οπως ελεγε ο ιδιος οτι η φωτια στο Ελεαννα ηταν προιον δολιοφθορας με σκοπο να πληξη τοσο τον ιδιο οσο και την ναυτιλιακη του εταιρεια .


Ιδου και το δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας Μακεδονία για τη δίκη του Ελεάννα στις 25 Ιουνίου 1975:

Macedonia_25-06-1975.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Aγκωνα??? Τι επαθε το Αγκωνα??? Το Σοφια δεν μπαταρισε αργοτερα?? Και μετα διαλυθηκε στο Κερατσινι...


Υπαρχει στο θεμα Σοφια στην πρωτη σελιδα μια φοβερη φωτογραφια που δειχνει το Σοφια να εχει χασει την ευσταθεια του και να το συγκρατουνε οι καβοι κοιτα το προσωπο του Κ. Ευθυμιαδη    την αγωνια και  την απογνωση  που εχει. Το Αγκωνα ειχε και αυτο μια μικρη περιπετεια  μετα απο την φωτια στο Κνωσσος

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ιδου και το δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας Μακεδονία για τη δίκη του Ελεάννα στις 25 Ιουνίου 1975:
> 
> Macedonia_25-06-1975.jpg


Φιλε gtogia εισαι φοβερος (με την καλη εννοια) τοσο εσυ οσο και τα ντοκουμεντα σου.

----------


## gtogias

> Φιλε gtogia εισαι φοβερος (με την καλη εννοια) τοσο εσυ οσο και τα ντοκουμεντα σου.


Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, αλλά ας είστε καλά εσείς που μας εμπνέετε δημοσιεύοντας το υλικό που έχετε στα χέρια σας.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ σε όλους εδώ στο forum, γιατί χωρίς αυτό θα τα έτρωγε ο σκόρος κρυμμένα στα ντουλάπια.

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο (gtogias), δεν εισαι φοβερός μόνο εδώ αλλά ότι γράφεις έχει μια σφραγίδα ποιότητας. Σ ευχαριστούμε για όλα.

----------


## vinman

> Γιώργο (gtogias), δεν εισαι φοβερός μόνο εδώ αλλά ότι γράφεις έχει μια σφραγίδα ποιότητας. Σ ευχαριστούμε για όλα.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα..!!
Μεγάλη η προσφορά του φίλου gtogias!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε TSS APOLLON είσαι σίγουρος ότι το Αγκώνα είχε περιπέτεια με πυρκαγιά? Πότε? τον Σεπτέμβριο 1972 (ένα χρόνο μετά την φωτιά του Ελεάννα) ταξίδεψα μαζί του από Αγκώνα για Πάτρα (η εταιρία πλέον ως ΕΛΙΤ) με καπετάνιο τον θείο μου Τάσο Παπαγιάννη. Δεν μου ανέφερε κάτι τέτοιο και άν θυμάμαι καλά μετά πήγε Σιγκαπούρη ως Eastern Princess.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φίλε TSS APOLLON είσαι σίγουρος ότι το Αγκώνα είχε περιπέτεια με πυρκαγιά? Πότε? τον Σεπτέμβριο 1972 (ένα χρόνο μετά την φωτιά του Ελεάννα) ταξίδεψα μαζί του από Αγκώνα για Πάτρα (η εταιρία πλέον ως ΕΛΙΤ) με καπετάνιο τον θείο μου Τάσο Παπαγιάννη. Δεν μου ανέφερε κάτι τέτοιο και άν θυμάμαι καλά μετά πήγε Σιγκαπούρη ως Eastern Princess.


Νομιζω οτι ηταν μετα την φωτια στο* Κνωσσος*, το συμβαν εγεινε το 1973, Θυμαμαι το ειχα διαβασει στην εφημεριδα και κρατησα μαλιστα την φωτογραφια του, την οποια εχω μεχρι σημερα χωρις δυστυχως να κρατησω και το κειμενο που την συνοδευε . Στις 26 Μαρτιου του 1972 ξεκινησε Πατρα- Αγκωνα με δρομολογια δυο φορες την εβδομαδα καθε Δευτερα και Πεμπτη με σινιαλο *HELIT*,(θυγατρικη εταιρεια του Κ.Ευθυμιαδη) στην γραμμη εμεινε μεχρι τα τελη του *1973*.και το 1974 ναυλωμενο απο την εταιρεια SA.S.co εκανε Σιγκαπουρη- Αυστραλια ,με το ονομα Eastern Princess.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oλοι συμφωνουν οτι ο gtogias δινει μια αλλη πνοη στα ιστορικα,και οχι μονον, θεματα.Τωρα για τον ευθυμιαδη συγγενικο του προσωπο α' βαθμου μου ειχε μας ειχε πει και δειξει παρα πολλα πραγματα.Ειχε πει για φωτια κατα τη δειρκεια της μετασκευης του μελινα οτι οι φωτιες ειχαν συγκεκριμενη <τεχνοτροπια> και αλλα πολλα.Ηταν ενας πολυ λαοφιλης ανθρωπος στην κρητη οπου καθε κυριακη ειχε καποια κουμπαρια.Αλλωστε στην  κρητη ειχε ιδρυσει γεωργικη σχολη και  οι ιδιοι οι κρητες του ειχαν φτιαξει μαντιναδες κ.α. για να τον ευχαριστησουν.Δυστυχως ομως αυτη η προσφορα δεν αναγνωριστηκε απο πολλους και του εθεσαν παρα πολλα εμποδια στο δρομο του απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φίλε TSS APOLLON είσαι σίγουρος ότι το Αγκώνα είχε περιπέτεια με πυρκαγιά? Πότε? τον Σεπτέμβριο 1972 (ένα χρόνο μετά την φωτιά του Ελεάννα) ταξίδεψα μαζί του από Αγκώνα για Πάτρα (η εταιρία πλέον ως ΕΛΙΤ) με καπετάνιο τον θείο μου Τάσο Παπαγιάννη. Δεν μου ανέφερε κάτι τέτοιο και άν θυμάμαι καλά μετά πήγε Σιγκαπούρη ως Eastern Princess.


Το περιστατικο εγινε   *Παρασκευη 5 οκτωβριου 1973.*

----------


## gtogias

> Το περιστατικο εγινε *Παρασκευη 5 οκτωβριου 1973.*


Τρεις φωτό του Ancona ως Eastern Princess:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=927255
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=869340
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=869339

Αν έχουν ξανανέβει ζητώ συγγνώμη για την επανάληψη

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Νεες αγορες_..._εν ετει_ *1972* 
PHOTOS0003.jpg

Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ *Πλατων*...πρωην Tunisie.  

028.jpg
_Απο το αρχειο του φιλου despo._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

To *Τunisie* λοιπον ονομασθηκε* Πλατων* μετασκευασθηκε σε φορτηγο οχηματαγωγο και εξυπηρετησε  για λιγο την  γραμμη Πειραιως - Κρητης.
Το αδελφον πλοιο *Oranie* ονομασθηκε *Σωκρατη*ς αλλα δεν πραγματοποιησε ποτε την μετασκευη του.

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε Apollon για τα ντοκουμέντα  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

> To *Τunisie* λοιπον ονομασθηκε* Πλατων* μετασκευασθηκε σε φορτηγο οχηματαγωγο και εξυπηρετησε για λιγο την γραμμη Πειραιως - Κρητης.
> Το αδελφον πλοιο *Oranie* ονομασθηκε *Σωκρατη*ς αλλα δεν πραγματοποιησε ποτε την μετασκευη του.


Ήταν αλλιώτικα αλλά όχι και άσχημα -για εμένα- καράβια.

Το Tunisie είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1952 στη Γαλλία ως φορτηγό ψυγείο και εν μέρη μετέφερε και χύμα κρασί! Αγοράστηκε το 1972 και το 1978 ονομαζόταν CAPRICORN. Διαλύθηκε το 1981 στην Ισπανία.

Το αδελφάκι Oranie -επίσης της Cia. Nav. Afrique du Nord- αγοράστηκε το 1972 και στις 31.3.78 έπιασε φωτιά στο Πέραμα και κατόπιν διαλύθηκε.

Περισσότερα στοιχεία για αυτή την κλάσση πλοίων στην ιστοσελίδα εδώ, με αρκετές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Μινως και Φαιστος_: 21 Αυγουστου 1965

19650821 Minos Faistos.jpg

----------


## Στέφανος

δεν βρήκα θέμα για το παρακάτω καραβάκι, το προσθέτω εδώ....

F/B LEDRA όπως γράφεται σε μία κάρτ βιζίτ της εποχής ή LEDRA I όπως το γράφει το φάκτα, από το οποίο και η φωτογραφία http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ledra_I_1933_b_1.htm


και το σάιτ http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/jylland_1933.htm

καραβάκι του 1933 αγορασμένο από τον Ευθυμιάδη το 1966, μικρή μετασκευή εδώ [στην πλώρη]

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Δεν έψαξα εαν υπάρχει σε προηγούμενη δημοσίευση. Εαν υπάρχει, ας ....υπάρχει!  :Wink:  
Τη συγκεκριμένη βάση δεδομένων, πάντως, την έμαθα από τον "πολύ" Nicholas.... Έχει και άλλα πολλά, και αξίζει να αφιερώσει κανείς χρόνο να ψάξει τα αρχειάκια με τα Ελληνικά Επίκαιρα... :Cool: 
Θα δείτε μοναδικά ασπρόμαυρα ντοκουμέντα...Καταπληκτική και η μοναδική πομπώδης ανδρική φωνή που περιγράφει τα γεγονότα, πολλές φορές με τη χρήση μιάς απίστευτης καθαρεύουσας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...351&thid=10397

----------


## gtogias

1973 και οι διαφημίσεις του Ευθυμιάδη έχουν αλλάξει.

Οι εντός Ελλάδος καθώς και προς Κύπρο παραμένουν ως Ευθυμιάδη, οι προς Ιταλία είναι πλέον Helit:

1973 06 17 Το Βήμα σελ 14.JPG 1973 06 17 Το Βήμα σελ 14 Helit.JPG

----------


## gtogias

Ειδική έκδοση της εφημερίδας "Το Βήμα" για τη ναυτιλία στις 10/5/1972 και μεταξύ άλλων άρθρο του Κώστα Ευθυμιάδη για τη σύνδεση μεταφορών και ανάπτυξης των νησιών:

1972 05 10 Το Βήμα σελ 14.JPG

----------


## Στέφανος

είχα την τύχη να τον γνωρίσω, λέω τύχη γιατί η συζήτηση μαζί του ήταν ένα συναρπαστικό ταξείδι σε άλλες εποχές. ¶νθρωπος ευφυής, με πολλές γνώσεις και με ωραίο χιούμορ. Η αφήγηση και μόνο των επιχειρηματικών του δραστηριοτήτων πιστεύω πώς θα στήριζαν [από μόνες τους] μια σχολή διοίκησης ως παράδειγμα μίμησης [και ενδεχομένως αποφυγής].

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μία καταχώρηση από τo περιοδικό *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* της εποχής.

_Οι πλωτές γέφυρες της Κρήτης._
Έχουμε, ήδη, μια ανάλογη με δύο καράβια.
Εδώ τα πλοία είναι τρία: 
"Μίνως", "Φαιστός" και "Σοφία" 

_The Floating Bridges of Crete_
"Minos", "Phaistos", "Sophia".
Advertisment from the maritime magasine *"NAYTICA CHRONICA"*  

Οι πλωτές γέφυρες.JPG

----------


## Leonardos.B

Πρίν λίγο καιρό,είχα μιά συζήτηση με κάποιον μεγάλης ηλικίας εραστή της θάλασσας των πλοίων και της ιστορίας (που δυστυχώς δεν είναι μαζί μας πια),ο οποίος μ ενημέρωσε οτι το πρώτο πλοίο του Ευθυμιάδη ,ηταν ενα μικρό φέρι.
    Πιο λεπτομερώς.    Μετά τον πόλεμο,ο Κώστας Ευθυμιάδης είχε αναλάβει τον καθαρισμό της περιοχής  πέριξ του Μεσολογγίου απο ναυάγια.
    Ενα απ αυτά ηταν ενα Βρετανικό LCT,το 328 (Βρετανική σημαία και πλήρωμα)το οποίο φορτωμένο με 16 οχήματα και 20 Ινδούς τυφεκιοφόρους , την 5 ή την 9 Δεκ. 1944,προσπαθώντας να περάσει μέσα απο "ασφαλή"δίαυλο (είχαν προηγηθεί Βρετανικά ναρκαλιευτικά),επεσε σε νάρκη.
Απο την εκρηξη εχασε την πλώρη του και βυθίσθηκε,με 2 μέλη του πληρώματος και 13 Ινδούς στρατιώτες νεκρούς.
     Ανελκύσθηκε το 1957 απο τον Ευθυμιάδη,ο οποίος μετά απο επισκευή-μετασκευή εφτιαξε το πρώτο του καράβι,και του οποίου του εδωσε τ ονομα της κόρης του Μελίνας.
              Επειδή μέχρι στιγμής δεν είχα-εχω την δυνατότητα,επιβεβαίωσης των παραπάνω και δεν εχω φωτό,το παραθέτω σ αυτή την ενότητα με σκοπό την διερεύνηση-επιβεβαίωση-τυχόν εμπλουτισμό απο τους πανάξιους ερευνητές του φόρουμ μας,και εάν πρέπει την μεταφορά του θέματος εκεί που πρέπει.

----------


## Leonardos.B

ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ.png
Απο ανέβασμα του Νικ.Πέππα,ηταν δρομολογημένο Ρίο-Αντίριο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Leonardos.B ετσι ειναι, με αυτο το ανοιχτου τυπου ΕΓ/ΟΓ ξεκινησε την μεγαλη πορεια του ο Κ.Ευθυμιαδης, με μονη διαφορα οτι το ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ειναι το ονομα της συζυγου του, των θυγατερων του τα ονοματα τα εδωσε  στο δευτερο πλοιο του ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ελεαννα και στα μεγαλα F/B ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ και ΣΟΦΙΑ_

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Λεονάρδε, το LCT 328 ήταν πράγματι το ΜΕΛΙΝΑ. Τα όσα αναφέρεις επιβεβαιώνονται και από πρόσφατο αφιέρωμα που έκανε το περιοδικό Αργώ στα πλοία του Ευθυμιάδη.

Παρακάτω και λεπτομέρεις για το πως βυθίστηκε το LCT 328 :



> LCT.328 - 
> Commanded by Lieutenant Colin Ernest Polden RNVR, she was ordered to take a load of sixteen vehicles, with 20 soldiers from the Indian Army to Krioneri, but as this area was considered unsafe, this was altered to Missolonghi. They sailed from Patras at 07.50 and proceeded along the swept channel until they arrived at the approaches to Missolonghi. The entrance was taken carefully, as the wreck of the transport _Empire Dace_, sunk by mine on the 1st, could clearly be seen. As they passed the wreck there was a large explosion as they detonated a mine, which covered the landing craft in water and debris. As this cleared, it was seen that the bow ramp and doors had disappeared, along with two vehicles. The ship was going down, bows first, quite quickly, so all floats were ordered to be released and she was abandoned, the survivors being assisted by some local small boats. The ship steadily sank bows first, rolling over to starboard as she disappeared. Two members of the crew and thirteen Indian soldiers were lost.
> Πηγή


Στη δε βύθιση του μεταγωγικού ΕΜPIRE DACE που αναφέρεται, έχασαν τη ζωή του 76 άτομα.

----------


## Στέφανος

Στο θέμα της Ελεάνας είχα γράψει σχετικά, κρατώντας μια επιφύλαξη για το όνομα του πρώτου πλοίου. [το αλχάιμερ με ... καταστρέφει ...]
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=122512


τα περί ανέλκυσης και δρομολόγησης [σύγκρουση με ανταγωνιστές κλπ] μου τα είχε πεί ο ίδιος ο Ευθυμιάδης . Μάλιστα και ο ίδιος είχε πάρει μέρος στις καταδύσεις.
Είχε σπουδάσει νομικά αλλά είχε μια φοβερή έφεση στα τεχνικά θέματα και μια έμφυτη περιέργεια- απόδειξη και η ιδέα της μετατροπής των φορτηγών σε εγ/ογ : είδε ένα φ/γ από το αεροπλάνο.
έχω κι ενα βιντεο από κάποια εξόρμηση για ψαράκι, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να κόψω ένα τμήμα και να το αναρτήσω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πρίν λίγο καιρό,είχα μιά συζήτηση με κάποιον μεγάλης ηλικίας εραστή της θάλασσας των πλοίων και της ιστορίας (που δυστυχώς δεν είναι μαζί μας πια),ο οποίος μ ενημέρωσε οτι το πρώτο πλοίο του Ευθυμιάδη ,ηταν ενα μικρό φέρι.
>     Πιο λεπτομερώς.    Μετά τον πόλεμο,ο Κώστας Ευθυμιάδης είχε αναλάβει τον καθαρισμό της περιοχής  πέριξ του Μεσολογγίου απο ναυάγια.
>     Ενα απ αυτά ηταν ενα Βρετανικό LCT,το 328 (Βρετανική σημαία και πλήρωμα)το οποίο φορτωμένο με 16 οχήματα και 20 Ινδούς τυφεκιοφόρους , την 5 ή την 9 Δεκ. 1944,προσπαθώντας να περάσει μέσα απο "ασφαλή"δίαυλο (είχαν προηγηθεί Βρετανικά ναρκαλιευτικά),επεσε σε νάρκη.
> Απο την εκρηξη εχασε την πλώρη του και βυθίσθηκε,με 2 μέλη του πληρώματος και 13 Ινδούς στρατιώτες νεκρούς.
>      Ανελκύσθηκε το 1957 απο τον Ευθυμιάδη,ο οποίος μετά απο επισκευή-μετασκευή εφτιαξε το πρώτο του καράβι,και του οποίου του εδωσε τ ονομα της κόρης του Μελίνας.
>               Επειδή μέχρι στιγμής δεν είχα-εχω την δυνατότητα,επιβεβαίωσης των παραπάνω και δεν εχω φωτό,το παραθέτω σ αυτή την ενότητα με σκοπό την διερεύνηση-επιβεβαίωση-τυχόν εμπλουτισμό απο τους πανάξιους ερευνητές του φόρουμ μας,και εάν πρέπει την μεταφορά του θέματος εκεί που πρέπει.


Φιλε Λεοναρδε

Φωτογραφια του *Μελινα* εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=14Α

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια παλεττα πλοιων του Ευθυμιαδη προ 45 ετων απο την _Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη_ της 14ης Δεκεμβριου 1968...  *Λινδος, Ελεαννα, Ληδρα, Φαιστος, Μινως, Σοφια*...  Λες και ηταν χθες

A cornucopia of ships of the _Euthymiades_ Lines from a Greek newspaper 45 years ago (December 14, 1968)... *Lindos, Eleanna, Ledra, Phaistos, Minos, Sophia*...  Like yesterday...

19681214 Eu0umiadhs Ellhn Nautiliakh.jpg19681214 Eu0umiadhs2 Ellhn Nautiliakh.jpg

----------


## despo

photo 012.jpgphoto 014.jpgΔεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ξεχωριστό θέμα για το πλοίο αυτό.

----------


## despo

_melina 001.jpgΕδώ ενα απο τα πρώτα αποκτήματα ρο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Μελίνα.

----------


## despo

photo 024.jpgΤο Αρκάδι έξω απο τη Ρόδο.

----------


## despo

PHOTO0 017despo.jpgΑς δούμε και το αυτοκόλλητο που έβαζαν στα ΙΧ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _melina 001.jpgΕδώ ενα απο τα πρώτα αποκτήματα ρο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Μελίνα.


_ Το πορθμειο ΜΕΛΙΝΑ!!!
Πανεμορφο σπανιο και συλλεκτικο φωτογραφικο ντοκουμεντο!!! 
Φιλε despo ευχαριστουμε!!! 
_

----------


## despo

PHOTO 005 despo Knossos.jpgΑς γυρίσουμε αρκετά χρόνια πίσω, οταν οι μετασκευές των πλοίων του Ευθυμιάδη έδιναν δουλειά στο Πέραμα. Εδώ το Φ/Γ Κνωσός.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο απο τον γνησιο συλλεκτη εδω και πολλα χρονια despo (οχι ειδα φως και μπηκα)Εχεις αραγε φωτο του Φ/Γ ΠΛΑΤΩΝ?

----------


## despo

Δια χειρός του φίλου T.S.S. Apollon στον αρ. 36 μήνυμά του έχει ηδη δημοσιεύσει φωτογραφία του Πλάτων. 
Ομως μην ανησυχείς, ψάχνοντας θα βρεθούν κι'αλλες απο την εποχή Ευθυμιάδη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 144991Ας γυρίσουμε αρκετά χρόνια πίσω, οταν οι μετασκευές των πλοίων του Ευθυμιάδη έδιναν δουλειά στο Πέραμα. Εδώ το Φ/Γ Κνωσός.



_O φιλος despo εχει ξεφυγει εντελως και μας χαριζει υπερντοκουμεντα!!! Σπανιες και συλλεκτικες φωτογραφιες!!! 
Το φορτηγο Κνωσσος ηταν το τριτο πλοιο που αποκτουσε ο Κωνσταντινος Ευθυμιαδης, ο ανθρωπος με τις ρηξικελευθες ιδεες!!! Το αγορασε το 1962 με προθεση να το δρομολογησει στην Κρητη, ομως η διορατικοτητα του σε συνδιασμο με τις πρωτοπορες ιδεες του τον εκανε ν'αλλαξει γνωμη διοτι καταλαβε οτι η Κρητη χρειαζοταν κατι αλλο χρειαζοταν μια ωθηση που θα την βοηθουσε στην γρηγορη αναπτυξη της. Μια ωθηση με την μορφη πλωτης γεφυρας η οποια να μπορει να μεταφερει με χαμηλοτερο κοστος ευκολα με ασφαλεια και ταχυτητα προς την Ηπειρωτικη Ελλαδα και την Ευρωπη τ'αγροτικα της προιοντα. Ετσι αλλαξε ροτα και πραγματοποιησε τον μεγαλο σταθμο στην πορεια του, βαζοντας σε εφαρμογη το πρωτοποριακο του σχεδιο. Οταν το 1963 αγορασε το Σουηδικο δεξαμενοπλοιο Maria Gorthon και το μετασκευασε σε επιβατηγο/οχηματαγωγο μεγαλης χωρητικοτητος δινοντας του τ΄ονομα ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ, υπηρξε το πρωτο πλοιο αυτου του ειδους που υλοποιησε με απολυτη επιτυχια τις πρωτοπορες ιδεες του Κωνσταντινου Ευθυμιαδη ταρασσοντας τα νερα του Αιγαιου και λιγο αργοτερα της Αδριατικης.

Στην φωτογραφια η οποια κατα καποιον τροπο μπορουμε να πουμε οτι ειναι συνεχεια της αλλης που μας χαρισε ο φιλος despo στο θεμα του Ευθυκωστα ΙΙ βλεπουμε να ξεπροβαλλει πισω απο το Φ/Γ Κνωσσος και το φουγαρο του Δηλος με το σινιαλο ακομη της Γαλλικης CNP ακομη στα δεξια της φωτογραφιας υπαρχει ενα φουγαρο με το σινιαλο του Χανδρη που το σχημα του μαλλον παραπεμπει στο ενα εκ των δυο του Ατλαντις...
Φιλε despo ευχαριστουμε!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

> _ακομη στα δεξια της φωτογραφιας υπαρχει ενα φουγαρο με το σινιαλο του Χανδρη που το σχημα του μαλλον παραπεμπει στο ενα εκ των δυο του Ατλαντις...
> Φιλε despo ευχαριστουμε!!!_


Αφού ευχαριστήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου για τις μοναδικές φωτογραφίες, να συμφωνήσω και για το φουγάρο που είναι σίγουρα του μετασκευαζόμενου τότε ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Για να δουμε και τις δυο φωτογραφιες που μας παρουσιασε ο φιλο despo   αφου   η μια ειναι συνεχεια της αλλης.    
_PHOTO 005 despo perama.jpg
_Ενωμενες λοιπον  δημιουργουν ενα πανοραμικο πλανο_

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ ήταν το ατμοκίνητο ρυμουλκό του Ευθυμιάδη που βοηθούσε τα μεγάλα  πλοία της εταιρίας να δέσουν στον Πειραιά. Το έχουμε δει και στο θέμα του  ΣΟΦΙΑ και εδώ:  



> Και μια στον Πειραιά με τα σινιαλα του Ευθυμιάδη και το ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ σε πρώτο πλάνο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 160345
> πηγή


Το σκάφος πρέπει να έδεσε στα μέσα/τέλη της δεκαετίας του '70 οπότε και κατέρευσε η εταιρία του.
Σε φωτογραφία από το 1983 βλέπουμε  εδώ το πλοίο παροπλισμένο.
Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία του του P.J.Fitzpatrick από το 1986 βλέπουμε το ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ να αναμένει μπροστά από ένα διαλυτήριο στο Πέραμα, οπότε και λογικά διαλύθηκε.

Minotauros Perama scrapyard 1986.jpg
πηγή

 Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο φίλος esperos μας είχε κάποτε αναφέρει οτι είχε μάθει πως το ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1912.
Αλλά όσο και αν ερευνήθηκαν τα νηολόγια του Πειραιά για το μικρό ρυμουλκό του Ευθυμιάδη δεν βρέθηκε κάποιο στοιχείο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μετα  την ομορφη φωτογραφια του ατμοκινητου Ρ/Κ ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ  που μας χαρισε ο φιλος Ellinis  ας δουμε αλλη μια ασπρομαυρη φωτο του Ρ/Κ απο την εποχη  εκεινη  κατα την οποια  ειχε γιγαντωθη η ναυτιλιακη του εταιρια και μεσουρανουσε το σινιαλο του Κωνσταντινου Ευθυμιαδη 

_Minotauros   K  Megalokonomou.jpg
_Το Ρ/Κ ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου το καλοκαιρι του 1970 





_

----------


## andria salamis

όμορφες,και σπάνιες φωτο, του Μινώταυρος απο τους φίλους ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχω μια θεωρία για το παρελθόν του ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ  :Single Eye: 

  Το 1911 είχε κατασκευαστεί στο μηχανουργείο του Νικ. Αργυρίου στον Πειραιά ένα ατμόπλοιο με το όνομα  ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ. Είχε  ολική χωρητικότητα 34,68 κόρων και διαστάσεις 23,5 Χ 3,7 μέτρα. Το ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ νηολογήθηκε το Μάη του 1911 στο Αργοστολι με ιδιοκτήτη τον Δ. Συνοδινό από το Ληξούρι και άλλους.
Στο τέλος του 1916 πουλήθηκε στους αδελφούς Λ. & Μ. Εμπειρίκου και μετανηολογήθηκε στην Άνδρο.
Το Μάη του 1925 πουλήθηκε στον Στ. Γιαλεράκη και μετονομάστηκε ΑΝΕΖΙΝΙΩ  Γ. Ο Γιαλερακης ήταν ενας κρητικός έμπορος με φορτηγίδες που είχαν οικογενειακά  ονόματα, όπως το ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ Γ.
Ενα χρόνο αργότερα το αγόρασε ο Αριστείδης Ποταμιάνος από την Πρέβεζα, μετανηολογήθηκε εκεί και μετονομάστηκε ΑΝΝΑ.
Κατόπιν το απέκτησε ο Πέτρος Γ. Ποταμιάνος, προφανώς της γνωστής οικογένειας που είχε την Ηπειρωτική. 
Το 1928 πουλήθηκε στον Πέτρο Δαμουλάκη και μεταγράφηκε στο νηολόγιο  Πειραιά ως ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ. Ο Δαμουλάκης είχε παλιότερα δύο ακτοπλοϊκά που  είχαν το ίδιο ονομα, αυτό και αυτό. 
Το 1930 το πήρε ο ναυτικός πράκτορας Στάμος Αξελός από το Βόλο, που τον είχαμε συναντήσει ως ιδιοκτήτη του ΙΣΜΗΝΗ.
Τον Αύγουστο του 1941 μετανηολογήθηκε στο Βόλο έχοντας χαρακτηριστεί ως  ρυμουλκό. Το σκάφος παρέμεινε στην Ελλάδα κατά την Κατοχή, μάλλον θα  είχε επιταχθεί από τους Γερμανούς και επειδή δεν αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο  "Ναυάγια στις Ελληνικές Θάλασσες" πιθανώς να μη βυθίστηκε. Πάντως στα  μέσα του 1945 επέστρεψε στο νηολόγιο Πειραιά. Έκτοτε δεν ύπηρξε άλλη  εγγραφή για το πλοίο στα ελληνικά νηολόγια.

 Και εδώ μπαίνει το ερώτημα αν το σκάφος αυτό έχει κάποια  σχέση με το επίσης ατμοκίνητο ρυμουλκό ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ του Κώστα Ευθυμιάδη...  
Η έλλειψη στοιχείων για το τι απέγινε το ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ (πρώην ΑΝΝΑ, ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ  κλπ) μετά το 1945 και η έλλειψη στοιχείων γενικά για το παρελθόν του ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ του  Ευθυμιάδη με κάνει το θεωρώ πιθανό... 

Ας δούμε το Ρ/Κ του Ευθυμιάδη σε μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του φίλου Trevor Jones:
MINOTAURUS.jpg

Και σε μια φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο του Γ. Φουστάνου "Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα 1945-1995":
minotauros.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σωστη ,οπως παντα, η αναλυση φιλε ellinis αλλα μηπως θα επρεπε να βρεθει απο τι υλικο ηταν κατασκευασμενο ,γιατι εκεινα τα χρονια η κατασκευη χαλυβδινων σκαφων δεν ηταν διαδεδομενη στην Ελλαδα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ σωστη ,οπως παντα, η αναλυση φιλε ellinis αλλα μηπως θα επρεπε να βρεθει απο τι υλικο ηταν κατασκευασμενο ,γιατι εκεινα τα χρονια η κατασκευη χαλυβδινων σκαφων δεν ηταν διαδεδομενη στην Ελλαδα


Χαλύβδινο ήταν. Πάντως το τελευταίο σκάφος με το σινιάλο της εταιρείας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ ηταν χαλυβδινο , απλα ρωταω για αυτο που ξεκινησε την ιστορια ο ellinis

----------


## Ellinis

Πράγματι αν ξέραμε το υλικό κατασκευής του ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ (πρ.ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ κλπ) θα ήταν ένα ακόμη στοιχείο. Αλλά απ'όσο θυμάμαι και όσα έχω καταγράψει δεν το ανέφερε στο Νηολόγιο. Εκείνη την εποχή είχαν κατασκευαστεί κάποια μικρά χαλύβδινα ατμόπλοια. Για το δε "μηχανουργείο, λεβητοποιείο και ναυπηγείο Ν. Αργυρίου" βρήκα κάποια πράγματα εδώ μαζί με δυο διαφημίσεις που αναφέρουν οτι ιδρύθηκε το 1873. Φαίνεται οτι λειτούργησε τουλάχιστον ως τη δεκαετία του '20 στα στενά μεταξύ Λιμένα Αλών και τον Παπαστράτο, εκεί που και σήμερα βρίσκουμε διάφορα μηχανουργεία.

----------


## Ellinis

Η ντάνα με τα παροπλισμένα του Ευθυμιάδη στο Πέραμα, κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 70.
Από δεξιά προς αριστερά βλέπουμε τα ΠΑΤΡΑ, ΔΗΛΟΣ, ΑΡΚΑΔΙ, ΜΕΛΙΝΑ, το φορτηγό ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ και τέλος το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ.

Untitled16.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Η ντάνα με τα παροπλισμένα του Ευθυμιάδη στο Πέραμα, κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 70.
> Από δεξιά προς αριστερά βλέπουμε τα ΠΑΤΡΑ, ΔΗΛΟΣ, ΑΡΚΑΔΙ, ΜΕΛΙΝΑ, το φορτηγό ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ και τέλος το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ.
> 
> Untitled16.jpg


Great photo of a much loved fleet Aris. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## despo

Φωτογραφία απο τον επίλογο της 'αυτοκρατορίας' του Ευθυμιάδη και πριν το κάθε πλοίο πάρει τον δρόμο του...

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά από πολλά χρόνια αναζητησεων βρέθηκε άκρη με την ιστορία του ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ.

Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1907 στην Ολλανδία και ήταν το πρώην MARINE της γαλλικής Societe Dunkerquoise de Remorquage et de Sauvetage (SDRS)
Έτσι το βλέπουμε εδώ στο St. Nazaire:
MARINE.jpg

Είχε διαστάσεις 26,35 Χ 5,5 μ και ολική χωρητικότητα 93 κοχ.
Αργότερα πέρασε στη Soc.An. Hersent και είχε την έδρα του στο Bone της Αλγερίας.
Το 1967 αγοράστηκε από τον Ευθυμιάδη και νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά με α/α 1842 (Α' κλάση)

Μια μακρινή πόζα δίπλα στο ΑΡΚΑΔΙ:
MIN.jpg

Στο τέλος του 1984 μετά από χρόνια παροπλισμού, διαλυθηκε στο ναυπηγείο Σαρικτζή στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Άλλη μια πόζα του ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ με το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ του Ευγενίδη στο βάθος, το 1970

minotaros 1970 by konrad helbing.jpg
πηγή (c) Konrad Helbing

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άλλη μια πόζα του ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ με το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ του Ευγενίδη στο βάθος, το 1970
> 
> minotaros 1970 by konrad helbing.jpg
> πηγή (c) Konrad Helbing


 Πολύ όμορφη με ένα της Ηamburg Sud αριστερά, μάλλον σε ναύλωση.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφη εικονα! 
Πρεπει να ειναι slide και εχει σκαναριστει αναποδα_
_ ας το  γυρισουμε   να  το δουμε κανονικα_ 

minotaros 1970 by konrad helbing.jpg

----------


## captainwolf

Ο Πατέρας μου Βαγγέλης Καθρέπτης, καπετάνιος του Μελίνα, εδώ με την μητέρα μου στην Ελμπα και το Μελίνα στο βάθος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

efthymiadis.jpg

Σε ντάνα στο Πέραμα ΛΗΔΡΑ Ι, ΛΙΝΔΟΣ κ ΠΛΑΤΩΝ ή ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια ακόμη άποψη της ντάνας του Περάματος, αυτή τη φορά με τα ΠΑΤΡΑ, ΜΕΛΙΝΑ και ΔΗΛΟΣ να ξεχωρίζουν.

σάρωση0007.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ομορφες εποχες!!!
Το πρωτο   ειναι το    ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μοναδικη φωτο απο τον γνησιο συλλεκτη εδω και πολλα χρονια despo (οχι ειδα φως και μπηκα)Εχεις αραγε φωτο του Φ/Γ ΠΛΑΤΩΝ?


Ο/Γ* ΠΛΑΤΩΝ*.   "Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη". 7/6/1973

19730607 Πλατων Ελλήνικη Ναυτιλιακη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 144991Ας  γυρίσουμε αρκετά χρόνια πίσω, οταν οι μετασκευές των πλοίων του  Ευθυμιάδη έδιναν δουλειά στο Πέραμα. Εδώ το Φ/Γ Κνωσός.


Πέρα από το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ο Ευθυμιάδης είχε αποκτήσει και κάποια άλλα φορτηγά πλοία, όπως το ΣΙΣΙΛΙΑΝΑ που βλέπουμε το 1971 στο Πέραμα
Ciciliana - Efti Shipping - 1971.jpg

Κλασικό βρετανικό σκαρί για την μεταφορά κάρβουνου, ναυπηγημένο το 1947. Περισσότερα τεχνικά και άλλα στοιχεία εδώ.
Το κράτησε ένα χρόνο μόλις και συνέχισε για τον Αλογοσκούφη ως ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Α. μέχρι το 1981 οπότε πουλήθηκε ως ΑΛΕΞΗΣ ΑΘΑΝΣ. Το 1983 το φωτογράφησε ο Πήτερ εδώ στην Ελευσίνα και φαίνεται οτι είχε αρχίσει να παρακμάζει. Το 1984 μετονομάστηκε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΑΣΤΡΟΥ και το 1989 το είδα δεμένο σε ντάνα δίπλα στο STACOCO.
Τελικά το 1992 μπατάρισε στην Αλεξανδρούπολη όταν πήρε κλίση φορτώνοντας καλαμπόκι. Το ναυάγιο ανελκύστηκε στα δυο όπως το έχουμε ξαναδει:



> Σε  ενα παλιό ελληνικό περιοδικό βρήκα αυτή τη φωτο, που πρέπει να είναι  κάποιο μότορσιπ που ανελκύσθηκε (κομμένο στα δύο) μετά από χρόνια.
> Το πρόχειρα γραμμένο όνομα λέει ή ξεκινάει απόΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα ποιό ή  που μπορεί να είναι; Βρήκα οτι ενα φορτηγό με το όνομα ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΜΒΡΟΥ  είχε βυθιστεί στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας, μπορεί να είναι αυτό;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73960

----------


## despo

Ουδέποτε είχα ακούσει το παραμικρό για αυτό το πλοίο φίλε Ellinis. Μου προξενεί μεγάλη εντύπωση πως είχε περάσει τόσο απαρατήρητο!

----------


## Ellinis

Ναι, ούτε εγώ το ήξερα, τυχαία έπεσα πάνω του όπως και στο παρακάτω το ΑΜΥΝΑ που αν και είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1949 στα Smith's Dock της Αγγλίας ήταν ίδιο με το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ που είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Νορβηγία. 
Αυτό αγοράστηκε το 1968 και όπως βλέπουμε είχε φορέσει τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας ενώ ιδιοκτήτης ήταν η Amyna Special Shipping Co Ltd του Πειραιά. Το 1974 μετονομάστηκε CALAIS για την Kalais First Shipping Co SA και βυθίστηκε στις 1.12.79 μεταφέροντας τσιμέντο σε σάκους από την Ισπανία στην Νιγηρία.

AMYNA in 1971.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πέρα από το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ο Ευθυμιάδης είχε αποκτήσει και κάποια άλλα φορτηγά πλοία, όπως το ΣΙΣΙΛΙΑΝΑ που βλέπουμε το 1971 στο Πέραμα
> Ciciliana - Efti Shipping - 1971.jpg
> 
> Κλασικό βρετανικό σκαρί για την μεταφορά κάρβουνου, ναυπηγημένο το 1947. Περισσότερα τεχνικά και άλλα στοιχεία εδώ.
> Το κράτησε ένα χρόνο μόλις και συνέχισε για τον Αλογοσκούφη ως ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Α. μέχρι το 1981 οπότε πουλήθηκε ως ΑΛΕΞΗΣ ΑΘΑΝΣ. Το 1983 το φωτογράφησε ο Πήτερ εδώ στην Ελευσίνα και φαίνεται οτι είχε αρχίσει να παρακμάζει. Το 1984 μετονομάστηκε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΑΣΤΡΟΥ και το 1989 το είδα δεμένο σε ντάνα δίπλα στο STACOCO.
> Τελικά το 1992 μπατάρισε στην Αλεξανδρούπολη όταν πήρε κλίση φορτώνοντας καλαμπόκι. Το ναυάγιο ανελκύστηκε στα δυο όπως το έχουμε ξαναδει:


Ανθρακοφόρο (collier) ήταν κ έκανε μεταφορές γιά τη βρετανική ΔΕΗ.Κ άλλα αυτού του τύπου έχουν περάσει από Έλληνες. Ως  Π.ΚΑΣΤΡΟΥ το θυμάμαι χρόνια δεμένο στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ελευσίνας,
Γνωρίζουμε κάτι γιά το φορτηγό πλώρα από το γκαζάδικο του Κουτλάκη;; Επίσης διακρίνεται μιά πρύμη πολεμικού μάλλον διαλυόμενου.

----------


## Ellinis

Το φορτηγό που λες το έψαξα και εγώ αλλά τζίφος... 
Το δεξί το ειχαμε ξανάσυζητήσει και τώρα σκέφτομαι ότι ισως είναι δυο πλοια που "ενώνονται". Η πρυμη του ενός και σε δευτερο πλανο το καταπρυμο κομοδεσιο κάποιας φορτηγιδας όπως αυτή: https://forum.nautilia.gr/attachment...3&d=1467402178

----------

